# Frozen Dough Woes



## sattie (Sep 7, 2006)

Yea, yea... I am one of those ungifted folks when it comes to baking bread and stuff like that.  Honestly I don't think I have ever tried, but given the results that I have had with pre made frozen dough, I can hardly blame myself right?

Anywhooooo.... frozen dough... easy enough right????   Nope not for me.  I have not had one single batch turn out right.  I usually get out the number of pieces that I would like to proof and place them on a cookie sheet frozen, and then brush with melted butter and put them in the oven to rise.  I don't turn on the heat or anything, it is about the only place in my house that is draft free.  They never seem to rise.... or one will rise and then the rest remain un poofed.  

Can anyone tell me what it is that I am doing wrong?  Any tips?  Do I just need a good smack up side the head?  Heck, it should be a no brainer!!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 7, 2006)

sattie, are you following the instructions on the package?


----------



## sattie (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes I am..... unless I am missing something. My DH is my witness... he has watched me try so many times and fail, it's sad. I always end up with the warm in the oven rolls.

Sorry, that is one other distinction I should have made, I get the frozen dough rolls... not the bread loaf.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 7, 2006)

hmmmmmm, can't think of what the problem could be.  However, I believe the kind I buy occasionally don't require rising before baking.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 7, 2006)

Try this, regardless of what the bag says...

Put one piece of frozen dough in the refrigerator, covered, the day before you need it.  It really should defrost in the fridge.
Next day..
Oil a heatproof bowl.  Place one of the dough pieces into the bowl and oil that.  Cover the bowl with a clean towel.  Turn your oven on the lowest setting and place the bowl on top of the oven.  Don't unwrap the dough, don't  slam anything in the vicinity of the rising dough.  When it has risen, punch it down and shape according to your preference.  Cover it again and let it rise once more.   Bake when it has risen.

Frozen dough can be used with great results, but I believe you'll be happier if you let it defrost, rise, shape and rise again....all seperate steps.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 7, 2006)

I buy frozen bread dough all the time and it always rises nice and bakes good. I take as many loves out as I want to make and put them in a sprayed bread pan or a pie plate when I make rolls. Cover with dish towel and let rise to about double in size for the bread. For rolls as soon as the dough is thawed I cut it in 7 sections and roll the dough under a few times and set in the pie plate (glass one ). Let rise to double in size and bake at 350 for about 25 min. take out ovf oven and let cool and then remove from pan. Best to let pan sit on a cooling rack on counter to cool.Then remove bread and rolls and let cool completely and bag up.


----------



## sattie (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for the tips.  After the dough thaws, about how long does it take for it to rise?  And after it rises, how soon should I bake it?  Again, thanks for the help, it is much appreciated!!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 7, 2006)

_Sattie,_
_I find with the frozen rolls they can be difficult to get going. I always nestle them against each other in the baking pan..I cover and keep them in a warm spot. I do as Vera says tho and let them defrost overnight. Cold yeast doug,really needs to warm up and then it will just bloom for you.I do oil the pan, but I don't butter the tops of the rolls til they come out of the oven, it sounds odd, but that works for me. Bread dough (frozen) is kinder to you and easier to use than the rolls.I've even used it for  foccacia instead of making it from scratch if I'm rushed for time._

_kadesma _


----------

